# 9 week old chicks



## Thecrazychickenlady (Oct 11, 2017)

Can anyone tell me if my chickens are hens or roosters? They were born August 4th. They are Easter eggers. They have small pea sized combs forming, red color.


----------



## Alaskan (Oct 11, 2017)

can't see them well enough... but at this age look for rooster feathers. .. so the long curving tail feathers, or the pointed soft feathers at the tail base and neck base.


----------

